# Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822



## sabinsche60 (30. November 2008)

*Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*

Hallo liebe erfahrene PC-Aufrüster,
keine A_h
ich habe einen MD 8822 meine Grafikkarte hat es leider zerschossen, bin jetzt natürlich auf der Suche nach einer neuen, habe jedoch überhaupt keine Ahnung, welche gut ist und vor allem auch mit dem Rest des PCs harmoniert. Was ich auf der Aldi Seite rausgefunden habe ist dass er einen 2 Duo Prozessor E 6400 einen Arbeitsspeicher mit 1024 MB und DDR 2 SDRAM eine 320 GB Festplatte mit 8MB cache hat. Bisher war da eine Nvidia 7650 Gs drin.. Ich spiele gerne Siedler und Anno 1701, welche Grafikkarte sollte ich kaufen?
Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank 
Sabinsche


----------



## GW-Player (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				sabinsche60 am 30.11.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe erfahrene PC-Aufrüster,
> keine A_h
> ich habe einen MD 8822 meine Grafikkarte hat es leider zerschossen, bin jetzt natürlich auf der Suche nach einer neuen, habe jedoch überhaupt keine Ahnung, welche gut ist und vor allem auch mit dem Rest des PCs harmoniert. Was ich auf der Aldi Seite rausgefunden habe ist dass er einen 2 Duo Prozessor E 6400 einen Arbeitsspeicher mit 1024 MB und DDR 2 SDRAM eine 320 GB Festplatte mit 8MB cache hat. Bisher war da eine Nvidia 7650 Gs drin.. Ich spiele gerne Siedler und Anno 1701, welche Grafikkarte sollte ich kaufen?
> Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank
> Sabinsche


Erstmal müssten wir wissen, wieviel du ausgeben willst.

Spontan würde ich zu ner Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT oder ner ATI HD3870 raten. Kosten beide so um die 90 - 100€.

BtW: Sinnvoll wäre es noch einen zweiten Speicherriegel (RAM) zu kaufen. 1 GB kostet im Moment so um die 20€. (Geht auch billiger)


----------



## sabinsche60 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				GW-Player am 30.11.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> sabinsche60 am 30.11.2008 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja so um die 100 € ist noch ok. Die Grafikkarten die du mir empfohlen hast passen auf jeden fall in den PC rein? Ich bin so was von ahnungslos, ich kann die ausbauen auch wieder einbauen, aber dann hört es auch schon auf... Wo müsste ich denn den Speicherriegel einbauen, 20 € wäre sicherlich auch noch machbar,
Danke


----------



## fiumpf (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				sabinsche60 am 30.11.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so um die 100 € ist noch ok.


Laut den technischen Details hier
http://www.computerbild.de/imgs/21078194_23baad02d6.jpg
hast du ein MSI-Mainboard was folgende Spezifikationen besitzt:
http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/angebote/15645-v-msi-board-7318-version-1-1-a.html

Demnach brauchst du eine Grafikkarte mit dem Anschluss *PCI-Express*. Deine alte Grafikkarte war eher in niederen Leistungsregionen angesiedelt, sodass du für unter 100€ mehr Leistung bekommst.

~ 60€ für ATI:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a365749.html

~ 63€ für Nvidia:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a2603

Das sind natürlich nur zwei Vorschläge, du kannst auch teurere Karten nehmen. Für Siedler und Anno sind beide Karten ausreichend.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				sabinsche60 am 30.11.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so um die 100 € ist noch ok. Die Grafikkarten die du mir empfohlen hast passen auf jeden fall in den PC rein? Ich bin so was von ahnungslos, ich kann die ausbauen auch wieder einbauen, aber dann hört es auch schon auf... Wo müsste ich denn den Speicherriegel einbauen, 20 € wäre sicherlich auch noch machbar,
> Danke



man müßte wissen, was für ein board du hast. denn die karte könne AGP oder PCIe sein. AGP ist der "alte" steckplatz für grafikkarten, PCIe ist seit 2-3 jahren standard. das problem is, dass ne PCIe-karte nicht in nen AGP-slot passt und umgekehrt, UND falls du AGP brauchst: da sind die karte im schnitt 20% teurer als die gleiche karte als PCie-version.

auch ne frage wäre, wieviel ampere dein netzteil bei 12V hat - das steht da auf der seite in einer tabelle. fertig-PCs haben oft netzeile, die garade so reichen, und wenn ne neue karte stärker is, baucht die evtl. mehr strom und es klappt nicht.

beim RAM: der vorhanende speicher steckt auf dem board, meistens rechts von der CPU, und da kannst du den neuen riegel einfach in einen freien slot stecken. die riegel sind mit so kerben, da sieht man auch direkt, in welcher position die reinmüssen. 


mein tipp wäre: auf jeden fall neuer arbeitspeicher, denn der nutztg auch was außerhalb von spielen. und mit 2GB + neuer karte könntest du dann sogar recht neue spiele gut nutzen, die mit nur 1GB nicht gut laufen würden, obwohl deine neue karte reicht.


bei der karte würd ich auch sagen, dass ne 3870 oder 8800GT gut ist, wobei dir vielleicht auch ne 3850 reicht. falls du AGP hast, MUSST du vermutlich sogar nur ne 3850 nehmen.

*edit* die über mit verlinkte 4650 ist natürlich auch passend!


ps: die ganzen preise usw. gelten natürlich für gute internetshops. bei saturn/media markt müßtest du ca. 30% aufschlagen


----------



## GW-Player (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				sabinsche60 am 30.11.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so um die 100 € ist noch ok. Die Grafikkarten die du mir empfohlen hast passen auf jeden fall in den PC rein? Ich bin so was von ahnungslos, ich kann die ausbauen auch wieder einbauen, aber dann hört es auch schon auf... Wo müsste ich denn den Speicherriegel einbauen, 20 € wäre sicherlich auch noch machbar,
> Danke



Die Karte sollte passen. Habe hier mal eine HD3870 rausgesucht. Da sie nur einen Slot belegt sollte sie eigentlich passen.

Der RAM ist meistens in der Nähe der CPU verbaut. Das sind diese 15 cm (geschätzt)-langen "Platten". Sind in der Regel 3 cm hoch und sind senkrecht auf dem Mainboard verbaut. Bei dir sollte da jetzt nur ein Riegel verbaut sein.  

Hier mal ein Angebot zu den Riegeln. Da siehst du auch wie sie aussehen. 
Auf dem Mainboard sollten dann noch drei freie Slots für den RAM sein. Meist sind sie farblich markiert, sodass du siehst wie du sie verbauen musst.



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> auch ne frage wäre, wieviel ampere dein netzteil bei 12V hat - das steht da auf der seite in einer tabelle. fertig-PCs haben oft netzeile, die garade so reichen, und wenn ne neue karte stärker is, baucht die evtl. mehr strom und es klappt nicht.


Stimmt ans Netzteil hab ich garnicht mehr gedacht. Aus dem Datenblatt von fiumpf kann man entnehmen, dass ein 300W-NT verbaut ist. Das könnte schon eng werden mit ner HD3870 oder ner 8800GT.


----------



## sabinsche60 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				Herbboy am 30.11.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> sabinsche60 am 30.11.2008 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinsche60 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				sabinsche60 am 30.11.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.11.2008 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein netzteil habe ich gerade angeschaut... FSP 300-60 GTM heißt es und bei 12 V = 18.0 A (YEL) 12 V = 0,18 A (Blue) ich hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen... ich gar nix...
aber er hat schon den PCIe Anschluß- freu dadurch wirds ja billiger


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				sabinsche60 am 30.11.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> mein netzteil habe ich gerade angeschaut... FSP 300-60 GTM heißt es und bei 12 V = 18.0 A (YEL) 12 V = 0,18 A (Blue) ich hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen... ich gar nix...
> aber er hat schon den PCIe Anschluß- freu dadurch wirds ja billiger


 das müßte an sich reichen.

falls nicht, musst du halt noch ca. 50€ für ein neues netzteil einrechnen.


----------



## sabinsche60 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				Herbboy am 30.11.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> sabinsche60 am 30.11.2008 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz ganz lieben Dank für eure mühe!!
Liebe Grüße einen schönen Sonntag!!


----------



## SuicideVampire (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				Herbboy am 30.11.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> sabinsche60 am 30.11.2008 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte auch mal ein Netzteil mit 18A, das machte bei einer 9600GT schon dicke Backen. Ich würde daher auch zu einer 4650 oder 4670 raten, das sollte auch auf jeden Fall für Siedler und Anno reichen.


----------



## fiumpf (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Kauf neuer Grafikkarte für MD 8822*



			
				SuicideVampire am 30.11.2008 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde daher auch zu einer 4650 oder 4670 raten, das sollte auch auf jeden Fall für Siedler und Anno reichen.


Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass vorher eine 7659 GS verbaut war.


----------

